# Deer at 200 meters while you answer nature's call



## BredFrey (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey folks, I was wondering how you will react if you have been waiting patiently for that buck all day, moving from one point to another keeping track of their paths and nothing happened. Then you decided to answer nature's call and do the big thing, as your panties are down while you do your thing, suddenly you saw a bulk 200 meters away watching you as you answer nature's call while your gun laying beside you. Please tell from reality what will be your first reaction and how can you hunt down the buck while answering nature's call?


----------

